
The Tweetbot Roadmap — Tapbots Blog - sahillavingia
http://tapbots.com/blog/news/the-tweetbot-roadmap
======
zacharyz
Lack of push notifications natively is the primary reason why I haven't
purchased tweetbot.

Isn't there some middleware they could use to solve this problem intelligently
(like urban airship)?

~~~
jrnkntl
They point out in the post that they cant justify the costs of using something
like urban airship right now, based on the initial 'revenue' per sale. Theyre
looking into maybe a subscription service:

    
    
        "Hopefully we can get the price per user down enough that it can just be a free
        feature for everyone. If not we may have to resort 
        to a nominal yearly subscription fee for the service."

------
orenmazor
This is good. It helps to illustrate why you should buy apps from awesome
teams, even if they're not _exactly_ everything you need. you're supporting
the dev of those features in the future.

